# My mobile 4g hotspot still works and it is still free. Am i the only one?



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

I am using Bamf 1.8.6 for use with MR2 radios, and i have the stripped MR2OTA that came out side by side with the OTA patch which nerfed mobile hot spot. My mobile hot spot never got nerfed. I have tried different Roms with this radio and it did not work, but this combination seems to work. Anyone else have this experience? I tried googling it, but it seems like not too many people still have free mobile hotspot. Am very interested to hear why this is.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

The only thing that I can think of is that 1.8.6 doesn't use the 7-x-11 OTA (Don't remember when it was released) which blocked the mobile hotspot from working. Technically (If I am not mistaken) anyone with a stock TB that doesn't update can do the same thing.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> The only thing that I can think of is that 1.8.6 doesn't use the 7-x-11 OTA (Don't remember when it was released) which blocked the mobile hotspot from working. Technically (If I am not mistaken) anyone with a stock TB that doesn't update can do the same thing.


Yeah. What he said. That's old software. It does not have the blocker in it so as long as your on it, you'll have it free still. However you'll eventually be force to update. Cause when this gingerbread update comes your phone will ask you over and over again to update.

Proud New dad. Oh yeah is a BOY!!!


----------



## yurdle (Jun 13, 2011)

He can't be forced to update if he's not on official software...


----------



## goodfella (Jul 27, 2011)

How difficult would it be for someone to hack a working version of the hotspot into the newer ROMS? You can't beat the stability and speed of the stock hotspot, compared with the other tether apps that are out there.


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

strange that the droid x updates itself if you dont deny it when asked,also heard of some nolts doing the same thing, and if they want to they will find a way to force you to update.

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

So does the Dinc2 if you are not there to defer.

TB will probably be the same way for GB.


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

are you saying that eventually ill be forced to upgrade to GB?


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

anotherfiz said:


> are you saying that eventually ill be forced to upgrade to GB?


Yes.

via cyanogenThunder


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

anotherfiz said:


> are you saying that eventually ill be forced to upgrade to GB?


Might as well root now, get GB, and get a free tether anyways. I know you don't think it has the same "reliability" but it works.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Not in AP mode though....has this changed????


----------



## mikeyo1990 (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought that clockwork doesn't allow for the ota to go through... That's how it was in the og Droid days so maybe it has changed.


----------

